# Welcome to Double El Nino



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

anyone callin' it more than 3 days distant is talking

out

the

ass

ime


----------



## Trx (Feb 3, 2015)

jtg said:


> Prepare for another shit year in the west. After a third rough year, some resorts are going to be on sale after next year...
> 
> Welcome to the 'Double El Nino” and more extreme weather | Public Radio International


Well it looks like I'll be getting the all California premium pass and going anywhere but socal


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

GOD I"m fucking sick of all this Climate change shit.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would like to point out that a good portion of California's best seasons are during El Nino years. This year was barely an El Nino season and maybe that had something to do with it. My guess is California will probably be more worried about homes sliding off of hillsides than lack of moisture. Of course it could all come down as rain instead of snow.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

All I read was more moisture and more snow for me (as long as the high pressure ridge stays the hell away). 

:jumping1:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Wasn't it two years ago they were predicting a horrid hurricane season and we had none?


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

slyder said:


> GOD I"m fucking sick of all this Climate change shit.


Amen brother.......


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Wasn't it two years ago they were predicting a horrid hurricane season and we had none?


yes, but:
"_by July and August, CSU and TSR all adjusted their forecasts downward because of predictions of cooler-than-average sea surface temperatures and above-average wind shear_"

2013 Atlantic hurricane season - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

hopefully the science of forecasting continues to improve with accumulated knowledge. Mistakes are often the best learning tool.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

some alternative theories other than co2 driven climate change

dubious manipulation 
HAARP.net - The Military's Pandora's Box by Dr. Nick Begich and Jeane Manning

magnetic shift 
Earth's Magnetic Field Flip Could Happen Sooner Than Expected - Scientific American

The earth's magnetic field impacts climate//Viewzone

solar activity 
Tiny Sun Activity Changes Affect Earth's Climate | Solar Sunspot Cycle


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> magnetic shift
> Earth's Magnetic Field Flip Could Happen Sooner Than Expected - Scientific American
> 
> The earth's magnetic field impacts climate//Viewzone


nothing in there about pole flipping affecting the weather, other than the obvious electromagnetic affects to the globe. 




wrathfuldeity said:


> solar activity
> Tiny Sun Activity Changes Affect Earth's Climate | Solar Sunspot Cycle


from that article:

"_Although the sun is the main source of heat for Earth, the researchers note that solar variability may have more of a regional effect than a global one. As such, solar variability is not the cause of the global warming seen in recent times

While the sun is by far the dominant energy source powering our climate system, do not assume that it is causing much of recent climate changes. It's pretty stable," Kopp said. "Think of it as an 800-pound gorilla in climate — it has the weight to cause enormous changes, but luckily for us, it's pretty placidly lazy. While solar changes have historically caused climate changes, the sun is mostly likely responsible for less than 15 percent of the global temperature increases we've seen over the last century, during which human-caused changes such as increased greenhouse gases caused the majority of warming."
_

I listened to a talk from Chuck Kutscher a few years back where he addressed some of the mis-information out there on this topic and he noted that the bulk of the warming has been more that things are not cooling off at night as much as they used to in the past, so this is a marker for a change in the atmosphere retaining more heat as opposed to an increase in solar radiation.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Meteorologists can't get the weather right 2 days in advance, and you're trying to tell me they're accurately predicting what next year will be like? :laugh:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok, does one even bother respond to such an off-the hip remark? 

Only because it won't take too long, here goes: 

climatology is not meteorology...

There is no use getting into more detail on a snowboarding thread.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm well aware of the differences between the two fields of study. I'm just saying that weather isn't something that can be predicted with much accuracy. Just because they're saying it's going to be another bad year doesn't mean it actually will be. Just like if they predict a good year and it ends up being bad. The weather will do what it wants, and there's nothing we can do about it.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

warmest recorded temp ever in Antarctica (broke the previous record set the day before)
Dr. Jeff Masters' WunderBlog : 63.5°F in Antarctica: Possible Continental Record; 14 Years of Rain in 1 Day in Chile | Weather Underground

related to desert in Chile getting 14 years of rain in one day..


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I love crazy weather. Anything from violent storms, hurricanes, flooding, tornadoes, blizzards to tsunamis. I know it's messed up but I just like how it makes me feel and find it very interesting. I could see myself being a storm chaser. I think the only thing I don't like is a drought.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> I love crazy weather. Anything from violent storms, hurricanes, flooding, tornadoes, blizzards to tsunamis. I know it's messed up but I just like how it makes me feel and find it very interesting. I could see myself being a storm chaser. I think the only thing I don't like is a drought.


I agree, I love storm cycles. There's something exciting about them. I've always wanted to go out in a hurricane or actually see a tornado (although from a distance). 

I really don't like long periods of high pressure which is exactly what we got this winter where I am in the West. 

Bluebird is nice, but it gets boring fast.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I love storms as well, especially snow storms. Like rain too....

We used to get 2-3 really big snow dumps here on the Front Range in a season, but it doesn't seem to happen anymore... we now sometimes get rain in January or February and that never used to happen.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I hate bluebirds,brings out ask the crowds.give me a stormy day every day.at last give me more than 3 of those in a year.man read this year bad.made me cry everytimei woke up to clear skies


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

deagol said:


> I love storms as well, especially snow storms. Like rain too....
> 
> We used to get 2-3 really big snow dumps here on the Front Range in a season, but it doesn't seem to happen anymore... we now sometimes get rain in January or February and that never used to happen.


Your from Colorado, there was plenty of fresh snow all year. You don't get to complain. :finger1:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Warm and dry:
http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2015/05/may-2015-driest-month-on-record/


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

> Not since the powerful El Niño of 1997-98 has there been a red crab invasion in Southern California that came close to this one.


http://www.grindtv.com/wildlife/sou...rab-invasion-intensifies/#vXUR6GEkBavF6qED.97


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I remember late last summer and fall all the CA posters were absolutely convinced that they were in for a huge season due to El Nino. How's that work out?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Grrrrrrrr.....


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I remember late last summer and fall all the CA posters were absolutely convinced that they were in for a huge season due to El Nino. How's that work out?


Without hope, we have nothing


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Without hope, we have nothing


I think in CA it's official at this point. They have nothing.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I remember late last summer and fall all the CA posters were absolutely convinced that they were in for a huge season due to El Nino. How's that work out?


I remember the same thing.... Also, for the 97-98 year, it apparently turned into a great season for the PNW....or so the meteorologist said on the news last week...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Without hope, we have nothing


You're not going to burst into song, are you?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Donutz said:


> You're not going to burst into song, are you?


If it will result in snowy days ahead, I'll do anything



linvillegorge said:


> I think in CA it's official at this point. They have nothing.


They've had a pretty epic year of surf. But other than that, nada.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm jonesing extra hard to surf lately.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I'm jonesing extra hard to surf lately.


Yeah your not the only one.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Ufff... we've quite a unusual heat season... days n days of heat without cooling thunderstorms. Our river (which usually has cosy ~18°C this time of year, an _very_ rarely reaches 22°C in the usually hottest days end July/beginning August) has incredible >23°C already now. 
I like it when it's hot, but we're not used to _that_ hot. Especially not in early July. It doesn't cool down at night. Urgh... very unfamiliar. 

How's it going at other places; at yours?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Ufff... we've quite a unusual heat season... days n days of heat without cooling thunderstorms. Our river (which usually has cosy ~18°C this time of year, an _very_ rarely reaches 22°C in the usually hottest days end July/beginning August) has incredible >23°C already now.
> I like it when it's hot, but we're not used to _that_ hot. Especially not in early July. It doesn't cool down at night. Urgh... very unfamiliar.
> 
> How's it going at other places; at yours?


Wild fires, for a couple days straight. Pretty far fetched, but it's been unbelieveably dry... not a single drop of rain in a while. 

Temps at ~25C; which is not extreme, but definitely warmer than normal.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

We are having a heat wave in the PNW also....it's been going on for over a week with another week before it "cools" down into the 80s....It's also unusual for us. We normally say, summer doesn't start until July 5, but we've been in the high 90s and not much cooling at night. I also saw England has been hitting record high temps. 

I miss leaving my windows open and enjoying outside without melting....I want our normal weather pattern back!


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

We broke several records in parts of the PNW already, and summer is barely getting started.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow the fire is actually pretty extreme:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, I just got up and looked outside. It's like a thick fog, but one that smells like a fireplace.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Those wild fires are healthy though, right? for many reasons including pine beetles?


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

We have very unusual summer in NY, most of the days are pretty chill, always cloudy.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

300 hectare fire burning on the North Shore of Nelson 

It has been crazy hot so far this year. Last week broke the 40C / 105F mark with no rain. Looks like we're in for a long, hot summer with lots of fires :sad2:

Is it winter yet?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Dang... sorry to hear abt the fires. Shit, that's a different level. We only have damaged highways from melting tarmac and broken railways due to the deformed tracks. 

I've only ever witnessed a wildfire at my parents in Southern France, the fire missed their house by couple of yards - it was scary as hell. Hope, none of your homes is in danger!


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I remember late last summer and fall all the CA posters were absolutely convinced that they were in for a huge season due to El Nino. How's that work out?


do all the old farts in CO hate on CA ? or is it just you?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

j.gnar said:


> do all the old farts in CO hate on CA ? or is it just you?


CA hate is almost as universal and nationwide as Texan hate. Which I don't get at all. Nevertheless I'm in the minority I like CA and all its bits.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm ok with CA, I only hate LA but can anyone really disagree? Texas on the other hand...


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

I love LA. :moon:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

End discrimination, hate everyone and everything. Plus the fire of that hate keeps you warm on a cold winters night. Warmer than if you banged a land whale.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

j.gnar said:


> do all the old farts in CO hate on CA ? or is it just you?


Everyone in CO hates CA, because people from CA keep moving here and turning the state into Colofornia. If CA is so great, stop fucking moving here!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Heatrecord breaking day today... my - and many other Swiss cities - had the hottest day in 150y measuring history. 
The jelly baby pack stored in the car melted to a color dotted ooze. Didn't dare to check the chocolate bars :blink:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> Everyone in CO hates CA, because people from CA keep moving here and turning the state into Colofornia. If CA is so great, stop fucking moving here!


+1 to this !!!

I also saw a guy recently who had the state of California shape tattooed on his neck.. If you love Cali so much, then please stay there... 

There are great things about California, but no one like "colonialism". If you move to a new location, you should not be so stuck on where you came from.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Dang... sorry to hear abt the fires. Shit, that's a different level. We only have damaged highways from melting tarmac and broken railways due to the deformed tracks.
> 
> I've only ever witnessed a wildfire at my parents in Southern France, the fire missed their house by couple of yards - it was scary as hell. Hope, none of your homes is in danger!


Yeah, so far all fires have been in remote areas, but there's like 3 blazing not too far Vancouver so the city is getting smoke from all corners..... Hopefully some rain soon. Doesnt seem likely; maybe over the weekend? :facepalm3:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, it's getting serious! Massive El Niño growing, say models


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL! They were saying the exact same thing a year ago. Hell, as late as August and September they were calling for a huge El Nino that would hammer Cali. Turned out to be one of the driest years on record for Cali.

Long range weather forecasts... shit in one hand and wish in the other and see which one fills up first. The local taro card reader would probably be every bit as accurate.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

I tend to think that we will definitely have an el nino year considering we are already in one. Heck its been fairly wet out in california so far this summer. I just hope Tahoe gets hammered this winter. I've been hankering to try out those resorts.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> LOL! They were saying the exact same thing a year ago. Hell, as late as August and September they were calling for a huge El Nino that would hammer Cali. Turned out to be one of the driest years on record for Cali.
> 
> Long range weather forecasts... shit in one hand and wish in the other and see which one fills up first. The local taro card reader would probably be every bit as accurate.


To be fair these aren't weather forecasts but climate trend forecasts. Not looking to plan an inside/outside labor day weekend party on them.

I think by this time last year they had started to scale back their predictions a bit.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd love for Tahoe to get hammered. I have an account in my territory in Reno and a free place to stay with buddies in Tahoe. Free airfare and free lodging. I'd just need some lift tickets.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> LOL! They were saying the exact same thing a year ago. Hell, as late as August and September they were calling for a huge El Nino that would hammer Cali. Turned out to be one of the driest years on record for Cali.
> 
> Long range weather forecasts... shit in one hand and wish in the other and see which one fills up first. The local taro card reader would probably be every bit as accurate.


Not exactly. I'm not one to push for them as I still don't think it means as much as people make it out to. But last year there was possible evidence for up to a moderate El Nino, they never were calling for anything big or had nearly confirmed it although SnowOwl fought for it tooth and nail. This is a much much stronger system than last year. 

Also El Nino's are a bit different than what you would call a long range weather forecast. The will it rain, snow, be warm, be cold parts are all up in the air but an El Nino is a long term weather event that is very different than a traditional long term weather forecast.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Poor SnowOwl. I tried hard to temper his excitement last year to no avail. Dude was ALL IN on that one.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya and all in and even the links he was posting were only mildly optimistic for a mild to moderate el nino. This thing is almost guaranteed and is shaping up to be massive! Again I am not going to pretend that I expect it to bring snow to us in the PNW but any kind of weather pattern that is different from last years can't be worse and will be a welcomed changed!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

As they are already trying to compare to 97, you can decide if it's a good thing or not for you. Personally other than the rain CA needs, it doesn't seem like something we want.

http://www1.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/data/techrpts/tr9802/tr9802.pdf


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

f00bar said:


> As they are already trying to compare to 97, you can decide if it's a good thing or not for you. Personally other than the rain CA needs, it doesn't seem like something we want.
> 
> http://www1.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/data/techrpts/tr9802/tr9802.pdf


Well for Timberline it put their average base at just slightly above average for every month but November and December so it would be a HUGEEEEEE improvement for us.

Also I wish every resort had a chart like this http://www.timberlinelodge.com/historical-snowfall-data/

Super cool to be able to track snow for each month for every year since 1989. Super helpful for comparisons and such


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> Well for Timberline it put their average base at just slightly above average for every month but November and December so it would be a HUGEEEEEE improvement for us.
> 
> Also I wish every resort had a chart like this http://www.timberlinelodge.com/historical-snowfall-data/
> 
> Super cool to be able to track snow for each month for every year since 1989. Super helpful for comparisons and such


In general I think it's bad for the East Coast where an average daily temp a few degrees above normal puts you into rain/ice rather than snow events. Last year the Polar Vortex was more powerful than the mild El Nino. A substantial El Nino and that totally changes.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I think El Nino tends to mean warmer and wetter for the east coast. Slightly warmer here in CO doesn't necessarily matter, but like you said, slightly warmer back east can often mean rain/sleet/freezing rain instead of snow.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

f00bar said:


> In general I think it's bad for the East Coast where an average daily temp a few degrees above normal puts you into rain/ice rather than snow events. Last year the Polar Vortex was more powerful than the mild El Nino. A substantial El Nino and that totally changes.


Really? Are you talking about coastal resorts or resorts further south? NY, Vermont, Maine, etc all are bitter cold resorts from my time there. I can't begin to count the number of days a rode in single digits out there. The west coast on the other hand, we flirt with rain all day every day in the winter. On average it's probably about 28 degrees when I'm out riding.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> Really? Are you talking about coastal resorts or resorts further south? NY, Vermont, Maine, etc all are bitter cold resorts from my time there. I can't begin to count the number of days a rode in single digits out there. The west coast on the other hand, we flirt with rain all day every day in the winter. On average it's probably about 28 degrees when I'm out riding.


Through southern vermont. The cold is there, however the good precipitation events are nor'easters that originate from the south and fly up the coast, bringing warm air with them at the time of the storm. Which is also why you get such nasty ice storms and freezing rain when well below freezing point.

Once those systems move through the temps drop again.

Mid Vt and north is a little different. They see quite a few more Alberta clippers down from Canada which puts them in much better shape.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, the east coast is a little different. Cold dry air comes out of the north while moist warm air comes out of the south. Cold isn't a problem nor is moisture. The issue is getting them both at the same time. It'll be bigger cold and clear, then warm up and rain.

*why in the hell is bitter autocorrected to bigger?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Yep, the east coast is a little different. Cold dry air comes out of the north while moist warm air comes out of the south. Cold isn't a problem nor is moisture. The issue is getting them both at the same time. It'll be bigger cold and clear, then warm up and rain.


And unfortunately the only places that get the good lake effect snow are as flat as Alex Morgan.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

f00bar said:


> And unfortunately the only places that get the good lake effect snow are as flat as Alex Morgan.


Ha, as a Michigander I know this well. Although there's a few OK places in NY that can get wrecked.

But ahh you meant for Clipper systems, ya those do normally come in warmer than normal temps. I was just like what the hell, it's cold as f*ck there normally


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah this El Niño is not a long term weather prediction, it's a mid-term climate prediction which tend to be more accurate.

Will it be a much warmer winter? I hope not, cause it'll all be rain. As long as it's 'near' or colder than avg we'll be fine in the West.

Would be awesome if we got hammered with snow


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Time to sacrifice a virgin to Ullr.
.
.
.

if we can find one...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Time to sacrifice a virgin to Ullr.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Fun fact. A new tread with teens. Girls will let you do them in the butt but not the vagina so that they can stay a virgin till they meet the right guy. WTF. How does that make sense???????????


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Fun fact. A new tread with teens. Girls will let you do them in the butt but not the vagina so that they can stay a virgin till they meet the right guy. WTF. How does that make sense???????????


It's all about the ear banging now!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> Ya and all in and even the links he was posting were only mildly optimistic for a mild to moderate el nino. This thing is almost guaranteed and is shaping up to be massive! Again I am not going to pretend that I expect it to bring snow to us in the PNW but any kind of weather pattern that is different from last years can't be worse and will be a welcomed changed!


This is what I'm hanging onto...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Time to sacrifice a virgin to Ullr.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Name this "classic" movie time. No cheating!!

Robin: Could one of these lady vampires actually bite a guy? You know, like a teenage guy?

Bookseller: Well how old would he be?

Robin: Like, 18.

Bookseller: Well I seriously doubt it. You see the female vampire needs the blood of a virgin, and an 18-year-old boy would hardly be a virgin, now would he?

Robin: Well just hypothetically, what if he was a virgin?

Bookseller: Well then I think he has a lot bigger problems to worry about than female vampires.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, surely this coming season can't possibly be as bad for the leftt coast as last season. Unfortunately for the right coast, I don't think their season could possibly be much better. Here in CO, we were about average last year and average is pretty damn good. It was heavily stacked on the late end though. Love me some spring pow days. I'm always down for a Mayuary.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

It's been a month without rain and continuous 86-99°F. (Eh, it usually rains every week here, well, usuall Sat/Sun ). Frggn flies,horse-flies, mosquitoes are a plague. At Sat we'd have the national holiday, big fireworks and bonfires would be tradition... well... looks bad, woods are dry, fields turning yellow. It's nice to have all this unused sunshine after the continuous rain n cold last summer... but... aaaaah! All those critters!  there's this short period (minutes) while dawn when the flies vanish and mosies not yet turned up. Pure peace. Otherwise, one can hardly stay outside. Friggn countryside!

Plus there are only 18 swallow nests under the roof this year  that's half as much as usually. Guess last years bad weather took it's toll, and this doesn't help to reduce the critter plague around the house.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Name this "classic" movie time. No cheating!!
> 
> Robin: Could one of these lady vampires actually bite a guy? You know, like a teenage guy?
> 
> ...


Once Bitten?? Wasn't that Jim Carey's first movie? :dunno:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Lin I'm with you for the most part but this is a staggering statistic IMO.



> NOAA calculated that the world's average temperature in June hit 61.48 degrees Fahrenheit (16.33 Celsius), breaking the old record set last year by 0.22 degrees (.12 degrees Celsius). Usually temperature records are broken by one or two one-hundredths of a degree, not nearly a quarter of a degree, Blunden said.
> 
> And the picture is even more dramatic when the half-year is considered.
> 
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/another-month-another-global-heat-record-broken-far-180100305.html


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Somebody help me. What does a super El Nino mean for central Oregon/Washington. If it's cold and good for Mammoth and Tahoe snow, how could it be that bad for Central Oregon 800 miles north? If it's good for Whistler and coastal BC, how could it be that bad for Washington? I get that it's supposed to be warmer temps and wet snow but how is it that it's snowy and cold temps above and below the cascades?


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

El Nino does not necessarily mean more or less precip just because it is El Nino. It depends on where one is. NOAA is definitely the place to get the best predictions on this and the current prediction is more precip for Texas and the gulf and less precip for the PNW.

NOAA Precip Predictions

Note that it also gives temp predictions


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Alpine Duke said:


> El Nino does not necessarily mean more or less precip just because it is El Nino. It depends on where one is. NOAA is definitely the place to get the best predictions on this and the current prediction is more precip for Texas and the gulf and less precip for the PNW.
> 
> NOAA Precip Predictions
> 
> Note that it also gives temp predictions


I can't get the link in my post to work so it likely doesn't for you either. here it is and you may have to cut and paste:

Climate Prediction Center - Seasonal Color Maps


----------

